# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  Comment supprimer un message sur le forum ?

## Mistrale

lol, j'ai russi postuler le message ....
Maintenant Comment je peux le supprimer? ::mrgreen:: 
Il y a un bouton "Editer" mais je ne trouve pas Supprimer

----------


## Anomaly

Tu cliques sur Editer. Dans l'dition du message, vers le haut de la page, tu peux choisir alors de Supprimer ton message plutt que de l'diter. Coche le bouton radio correspondant (Suppression logique du message) et cliquer sur "Supprimer ce message".

----------


## SucreGlace

La suppression de message ne fonctionnera pas s'il s'agit du premier message dans une discussion.
Pour supprimer une discussion, il faut la marquer en "dlestage" avec le bouton  et attendre qu'un modrateur nettoie le forum.

L'dition (et la suppression) d'un message n'est possible que dans les trois jours aprs sa rdaction.

----------


## s6igma

Salutation!!




> Tu cliques sur Editer. Dans l'dition du message, vers le haut de la page, tu peux choisir alors de Supprimer ton message plutt que de l'diter. Coche le bouton radio correspondant (Suppression logique du message) et cliquer sur "Supprimer ce message".


J'arrive dans editer message mais il n'y pas bouton radion supprimer donc comment je fais??? Merci d'avance

----------


## Anomaly

A ce que je constate tu as bien russi finalement  supprimer le message qui prcde directement celui-ci.  :;):

----------


## PiPo123

Mme chose pour moi, je ne trouve plus le bouton dlestage .

----------


## Auteur

Le bouton en question n'existe plus  :;): 
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d11...olu-delestage/

----------


## adamdu30

> Le bouton en question n'existe plus 
> http://www.developpez.net/forums/d11...olu-delestage/


donc nous ne pouvons plus supprimer une discussion

----------


## Faits-divers

J'ai la mme attente, comment supprimer une discusion ? aucun bouton de delestage ou quoi que ce soit qui le permette. C'est indispensable car si l'on ouvre un post qui finalement deviens ou inutile ou deviens le thatre de quelques personnes qui y viennent pour ?????? ca pose soucis.

Me concernant, c'est stop.

----------


## dourouc05

Pour supprimer une discussion, tu peux contacter un modrateur du forum concern.

----------

